# Tenkara Anyone?



## Pork Chop (Jan 21, 2003)

Any Tenkara-ites out there?

I'm in the process of organizing a Tenkara fest if anyone is interested. Probably sometime in Mid May, on a western lower peninsula river to be decided. If there is sufficent interest, I may be able to make arrangements to get some loaner/demo equipment for those interested in giving it a try for the first time.

I'm open for suggestions if anyone is interested.

tight lines,


----------



## Jackster1 (Aug 17, 2001)

It ain't fly fishing but the importer sure is smart enough to recognize a group that will generally glom onto anything that has 'fly fishing' in the name.
Why not post this on the 'Granny's $3.00 12' Bamboo fishing pole and bobber' forum. That is more along the lines of Tenkara.


----------



## Pork Chop (Jan 21, 2003)

Thanks for clearing that up for me. I'll be sure to clear any future entries with you before posting on this forum in the future.

Any other areas of expertise you have that I can avail myself to as I navigate thru the quagmire of life? You obviously have things figured out, I appreciate your willingness to share your most valuable insight and knowledge.


----------



## Berner9 (Feb 23, 2009)

Im interested. I actually have a Ayu and a BPL Hane on the way. 

And actually I was just looking for longer poles because I thought it would be fun to pull in bigger fish and found this place out

http://www.allfishingbuy.com/

I was gonna post it on the tenkarausa.com website but thought it might cause some problems. They have some pretty cheap poles on there. I think I might order a Hera pole or something for pike and bass.


----------



## Pork Chop (Jan 21, 2003)

Berner,

I'll keep you informed if anything firms up.

I agree with you, I tend not to post anything of a competitive nature on Daniel's site. I figure it's his nickel, and try to be respectful. If you're interested, take a look on Ebay, there are a number of telescopic rods listed pretty cheap as well.

You we get a chance to get together and compare notes.

tight lines,


----------



## ramjet (Dec 19, 2003)

Have never done it, but the concept intrigues me. I might go to a shindig out that way. Plz PM me if you do this.

Scott


----------



## Pork Chop (Jan 21, 2003)

Scott,

I'll keep you informed as details firm up.

thanks,


----------



## Pork Chop (Jan 21, 2003)

THis is a brand new site that is very informative if anyone is interested -

http://www.tenkarabum.com/index.html


----------

